# Budget-Fully Aufbauthread



## trailjo (9. Januar 2011)

Hier kommt der nächste, völlig überflüssige Aufbauthread. Wenn er dich nicht interessiert, du das Bike und die ganze Idee doof findest, darfst du gerne wieder gehen, du musst nicht mal einen Kommentar hinterlassen. Wenn du rumstänkern willst, mach es einfach im KWTR, da lieben die das.

Ich will für meine Liebste ein Fully aufbauen und dabei den Spagat zwischen kostengünstig und taugt was hinbekommen, Zielbudget ist 800 . Dabei soll es auch noch nett aussehen, die Wunschfarbe ist blau mit einem vernünftigen Ausmaß an weißen Anbauteilen (no pink for my lady).
Zur Kostensenkung steht eine Kiste mit ausgemusterten Teilen zur Verfügung.

Und jetzt geht es los.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

Vergiss es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (9. Januar 2011)

DER RAHMEN

Vorgabe: Günstiges XC-Fully mit 100mm und Aufnahme für vorhandenen 165mm Dämpfer. Farbe blau. 
In die Auswahl ist unter anderem das Poison Arsen gekommen. Allerdings wird dieser Rahmen auch von anderen Firmen angeboten. Preismäßig hat dann das Rockmachine Wildfire bei Ebay den Vogel abgeschossen: 169  plus Versand! 30  kamen noch für das Nacharbeiten von Bremssockel, Innenlager und Steuerrohr bei lokalen Händler dazu.





Eindruck vom Rahmen: Das Nacharbeiten war nötig.  Ansonsten ist die Maßhaltigkeit (Hinterbau leichtgängig und spannungsfrei, Sattelstütze nach leichtem Entgraten leichtgängig) aber in Ordnung.
Der halbtransparente Lack ist hübsch, neigt mangels Grundierung aber zum Abblättern. 

Stand Kosten: 220 


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. Januar 2011)

> Zur Kostensenkung steht eine Kiste mit ausgemusterten Teilen zur Verfügung.
> 
> Und jetzt geht es los.



Würdest du freundlicherweise verraten, was sich in der Kiste befindet?


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2011)

Hatte vor 1,5 jahren ein ähnliches Projekt für ne Freundin. Raus kam das hier:





Budget waren aber bisschen über 1100Euro, sollten weitestgehend Neuteile sein. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## trailjo (9. Januar 2011)

Grabbel, Wühl... Ein Dämpfer, eine zerschrammte LX-Kurbelgarnitur, diverse Vorbauten, Umwerfer, Reifen, Steuersätze, eine Rock Shox Reba.


----------



## trailjo (9. Januar 2011)

Übrigens, ich will hier primär erzählen was ich baue. Ich will nicht erklärt bekommen, dass es unmöglich ist. Wenn ich das Budget überschreite, ist mir das auch egal. 
Wenn ich Tipps oder Hinweise brauche, werde ich fragen.


----------



## david99 (9. Januar 2011)

Lass dich nich vollsülzen... das ist definitiv machbar!  Vor allem wenn man keine maximalen Ansprüche hat wie ultraleicht usw. blablubb. Mein Fully liegt bei 700 Doppelmark.


----------



## rasumichin (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hätt ne hübsche weiße Bremse (Shimano Brm 575) die ich eigentlich bei ebay einstellen wollt, bei Interesse meld dich einfach.

Ansonsten: definitiv achbar, mein Fully hat mich nicht viel mehr gekostet, und hätt ich mich nicht zu dem einen oder anderen Neuteil hinreißen lassen, wär ich sogar unter 800 gelandet

Viel Glück und Spaß beim Aufbau und beim gemeinsamen Biken


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Januar 2011)

Laufradsatz kann ich den empfehlen..Felgen halten ewig;
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&backPID=299&tt_products=5715371
Deorenaben muss man halt Ã¶fters abschmieren/nachstellen.

Hab ansonsten sowas Ã¤hnliches vor Kurzem low-budget gebaut..allerdings hardtail:
Kette Deore HG 53 unter 10 â¬
Kassette Sram PG 950...kostet bei bike-components 18â¬ (haltbar und gÃ¼nstig)

CRC hat zur Zeit Ã¼brigens Ausverkauf...lohnt sich!!!
z.B.: Lenker FSA 12 â¬
z.B. Schaltwerk SRAM X4 und Trigger komplett fÃ¼r 40â¬
..oder gebraucht 8fach Ã¼ber die Bucht. Wird noch gÃ¼nstiger und hÃ¤lt auch lÃ¤nger.
Reifen Michelin oder WTB kostet bei crc StÃ¼ck 10â¬
etc.

Have fun!!


----------



## trailjo (9. Januar 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Laufradsatz kann ich den empfehlen..Felgen halten ewig;
> http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&backPID=299&tt_products=5715371



Der LRS ist schon da, und du hast fast genau getroffen! 
Aber eins nach dem andern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (9. Januar 2011)

RAHMEN BEARBEITEN 1

In das TretlagergehÃ¤use kommt unten eine 3mm Bohrung rein, damit das Wasser, das unweigerlich Ã¼ber das Sattelrohr reinkommt, auch wieder rauskann. Das ist bei vielen Rahmen schon drin, allerdings nicht bei diesem taiwanesisch-tschechischen Markenprodukt. Ein abgesoffenes TretlagergehÃ¤use ist zwar bei den Hollowtech-Lagern (20 â¬) nicht mehr so ein Problem wie damals bei den Stahlrahmen und 4-Kant-Lagerschalen mit Faltenbalg dazuwischen, aber muss ja nicht sein.

Beim AnkÃ¶rnen der Bohrung platzt im Umkreis von 5mm der Lack weg, Mahlzeit! Da kommt gleich das PinselflÃ¤schen mit perfekt passendem Ausbesserungslack zum Einsatz, das beim BikehÃ¤ndler in der Grabbelkiste lag. 





P.S. Ja, ich habe das Loch vor der Tretlagermontage gebohrt! 

Stand Kosten: 240 â¬


----------



## trailjo (9. Januar 2011)

RAHMEN BEARBEITEN 2

Kettenstrebenschutz: FrÃ¼her hab' ich auf den Sharkfin geschworen, aber jetzt wird einfach ein alter 28"-Schlauch Ã¼ber die Kettenstrebe gezogen (Horst sei's gedankt).





Hochwasserschutz: Obwohl dafÃ¼r gesorgt ist, dass Wasser raus kann, verhindern wir noch das Wasser reinkann. Die Nut im Sattelrohr wird mit Folie (die gute vom Folienbeschrifter in der falschen Farbe) abgeklebt.
Der Spalt in der Sattelklemme (aus der Teilekiste) wird mit Moosgummi abgedichtet und ein O-Ring kommt zwischen SattelstÃ¼tze und Klemme.





Zum guten Schluss bekommt das Unterrohr eine transparente Schlagschutzfolie (10 â¬). Dann macht's leise "Plopp" statt "Kling" und ich muss nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt mit dem Lackstift ran.

Stand Kosten: 250 â¬


----------



## trailjo (9. Januar 2011)

DÃMPFER

Endlich kommt mein treuer Ario 2.2 wieder zum Einsatz, der mit frischem Ãl in der Teilekiste geschlummert hat. Eine Buchse passt sofort, die andere nach einer Viertelstunde am Schraubstock.

Stand Kosten: 250 â¬


----------



## dooyou (9. Januar 2011)

Die Liebe steckt hier halt im Detail, der Selbstaufbau und das Ziel der Einhaltung des Budgets. Mein Fall wäre es nicht, aber Dir muss es ja am meisten Gefallen.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Idee gut, der Thread ist aboniert.

Das hab ich im Herbst meiner Frau verpasst:







Kam im Ausverkauf 1200 Eus, plus 20 Eus für einen Selle Italia Lady Geld Flow der auf dem Foto noch nicht drauf ist, und bissl was für die für sie besser geeigneten Schwalbe Smart Sams.


----------



## trailjo (9. Januar 2011)

GABELGRÜBEL

Für die Gabel sind im Budget ca. 150 vorgesehen und weiß soll sie werden. Da kein Billigschrott an's Bike kommt, wird es eine Gebrauchte werden. Dabei habe ich mir eine Rock Shox Reba oder was in der Klasse vorgestellt. Halbwegs leicht, selbst zu warten und robust. 
Leider sind gerade weiße Rock Shox Gabeln in den günstigen älteren Jahrgängen ziemlich rar, und die 2010er zu teuer.

An meinem Bike hängt eine angeschrammelte aber problemlos funktionierende schwarze '06er Reba und wartet darauf, durch eine Revelation abgelöst zu werden. Blöderweise ist mir neulich bei Ebay ein neues weißes Reba-Casting durch die Lappen gegangen (für 40 verkauft ). Also gibts für die Zweitverwertung nur die Option das Casting zu lackieren und neue Decals zu organisieren.

Ja, es gibt noch andere Gabelhersteller. Ich habe mit Rock Shox eben die meiste Erfahrung und finde den Gebrauchtmarkt recht umfangreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (9. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das hab ich im Herbst meiner Frau verpasst



Schickes Bike! Ja im Herbst ist Jagdsaison für Bikeschnäppchen.

Ich habe mich gegen einen Komplettkauf entschieden, weil ich:
  - von jedem höre, das ein Komplettkauf billiger sei,
  - Altteile verwerten will,
  - zum Kostendrücken bewußt gebraucht kaufe, wenn ich das Risiko einschätzen kann,
  - *nun mal total gerne Bikes zusammenschraube!*


----------



## wortwitz (9. Januar 2011)

wo hast du denn die Schlagschutzfolie her wenn man fragen darf? 
noch viel glück beim teile suchen, irgendwann bau ich auch mal ein bike komplett zusammen


----------



## trailjo (10. Januar 2011)

wortwitz schrieb:


> wo hast du denn die Schlagschutzfolie her wenn man fragen darf?


Vom Bikehändler, Hersteller BBB (googlest du "Unterrohrschutzsticker"), gibts aber auch in größeren Maßen im Autozubehör oder Moppedshop.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (10. Januar 2011)

die selbe aktion habe ich auch schon ein paar mal hinter mir ,ausgangsbasis wahren unter anderem ,zb.chaka moto mit dÃ¤mpfer 160â¬ fast neu ,der letzte aufbau von null wahr mein propain,es macht einfach spass sehr gute teile gebraucht Ã¼ber einen durchaus mal lÃ¤ngeren zeitraum zu ergattern und dann was neues zu schaffen was so keiner fÃ¤hrt


----------



## trailjo (14. Januar 2011)

KURBEL

Die LX-Kurbel aus der Teilekiste ist schon ziemlich zerschrammt, aber technisch noch ok. Das notorisch abgenutzte mittlere Alukettenblatt wurde bereits gegen das robustere Stahlteil der Deore-Serie ersetzt. Die Zähne des großen Blattes hatten schon den ein oder anderen Felskontakt, sind aber nicht verbogen. Die Lagerschalen müssen neu beschafft werden (20).

Der (sowiese häßliche) silbergraue Lack wird abgeschmirgelt, und dann die Kurbeln mit 400er, 800er und 1200er Schleifpapier bearbeitet. Zuletzt noch eine Runde Handarbeit mit Polierpaste und die Teile können sich sehen lassen. Das große Kettenblatt bekommt ein leichtes Makeup aus der Sprühdose, voila:





Stand Kosten: 270 


----------



## PfohlbachOst (14. Januar 2011)

Die Idee find ich geil!
Wenn du noch eine Gabel suchst hab ich was aus dem Hause Rock Shox gefunden. Rock Shox Domain 318 WEIß 
Musst dich aber BEEILEN in 20 Min läufts aus. [schon abgelaufen]
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Domain...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cf454af10
Ich helf dir bei der Suche verschiederner Teile... Wenn du willst natürlich
P.S. Ich hab von meinem alten Bike, dass ich auf den Schrott geworfen habe, noch ein paar Teile ausgeschlachtet und aufgehoben...
hab z.B. noch einen Lenker etc.


----------



## PfohlbachOst (14. Januar 2011)

Ich hab noch eine Gabel von Ebay gefunden 
Auch von Rock Shox & auch in WEIÃ 
Rock Shox Dart 1 (Modell 2011, 89,95â¬)
http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Federgabel-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5ade80b66f
Wie viel mm soll die eigentlich haben???
Und noch eine:
http://cgi.ebay.de/RockShox-Federga...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a0d250332


----------



## sramx9 (14. Januar 2011)

Interessanter Thread
Baue derzeit ja selber ein altes Cheetah günstig auf.

Bin mal gespannt was aus dem thread wird.
Gibt ja derzeit noch nen anderen Aufbauthread, wo nach ein paar Beiträgen wieder diese leidige  "Grammfeilscherei" anfängt.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## trailjo (15. Januar 2011)

Die Gabeln, die mich interessieren, habe ich bei Ebay ganz gut im Fokus. Dart ist mir zu billig, eine vernünftige Dämpfung sollte schon sein und Luftfederung wegen der besseren Anpassbarkeit an unterschiedliche Fahrer(innen). Der Rahmen ist auf 100mm ausgelegt. Die Gabel werde ich mir entsprechend zurechttraveln.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Januar 2011)

denn selben rahmen hat sich ein arbeitskollege auch gerade aufgebaut habe ich wegen urlaub gerade erst erfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Januar 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> KURBEL
> ...Die Lagerschalen mÃ¼ssen neu beschafft werden (20â¬).



Lagerschalen finde ich solo gekauft zu teuer.
Habe fÃ¼r mein low-budget-projekt die FC-M542 mit Lagern verbaut. Kostet 40â¬ bei bikediscount!!!

KÃ¶nntest davon die Lager verbauen und das kleine und groÃe KB. Das mittlere dann als Ersatz!
_(oder gleich die ganze LX-Kurbel und den Rest in die Bucht...gibt ja immer Nostalgiker, die da hochbieten)_

GABEL: Bei mir habe ich Ã¼brigens eine Manitou R7 TPC 100mm gebraucht fÃ¼r 50â¬ verbaut. Ansprechverhalten vergleichbar mit Reba.
Vorteil: brauchst nicht traveln, ist ieicht und haltbar. LÃ¤sst sich easy servicen. NPÂ±200â¬
in blau:
http://cgi.ebay.de/MANITOU-R-7-SEVE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4155f64210


----------



## player599 (15. Januar 2011)

wenn du noch ne gabel brauchst, greif auf jeden fall zur psylo. die geht günstig weg, und die funktion ist traumhaft *love*
ansonsten mach weiter so!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Januar 2011)

...gabs mit der Psylo nicht immer mal wieder Probleme mit den Gleitbuchsen?


----------



## trailjo (15. Januar 2011)

@Sven: 20 sind aber weniger als 40. 

@player: Nee, die Psylo ist mir zu alt, außerdem will ich ja eine Luftfedergabel. 2kg Gabel will ich dann doch nicht an's Bike hängen.


----------



## tourenschnecke (15. Januar 2011)

Suntour Epicon RLD fÃ¼r 180â¬ bei GO CYCLE. Neu, weiÃ und 1700g.


----------



## Grehe (15. Januar 2011)

Hast Du ev. auch an diese Gabel gedacht?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...0mm-2010-weiss-mit-remote-option.html?mfid=45

(Recon SL Solo-Air 100mm 2010 weiss) 179 Euro


----------



## trailjo (15. Januar 2011)

@Grehe: Das Angebot ist ja mal nicht schlecht!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Januar 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> ..Die ZÃ¤hne des groÃen Blattes hatten schon den ein oder anderen Felskontakt, sind aber nicht verbogen...





trailjo schrieb:


> @Sven: 20â¬ sind aber weniger als 40â¬.



Willst Du nur auf dem mittleren KB fahren? 

Mit einer neuen Kette wÃ¼rde ich auf jeden Fall alle KB neu nachrÃ¼sten um durchrutschen bei Belastung zu vermeiden. Da spart man IMHO dann am falschen Ende...naja, musst Du ja wissen. ;-)


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Januar 2011)

cooles projekt,
hab mir selbst auch gerade was aufegbaut,auch wenn es in ein ganz anderes gebiet zielt

müsste bei ca 700-max 800 euro liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (15. Januar 2011)

BREMSEN

Haha, soeben einen Superschnapper gelandet: Shimano BR-M 575 vorne und hintern in weiss fÃ¼r zusammen 70,- â¬ bei bike-discount. Scheiben sind vorhanden.


----------



## Grehe (15. Januar 2011)

@trailjo:
Ich habe so eine Recon erstanden, ich möchte damit auch ein Bike aufbauen. Allerdings ein 100 Hardtail. Bike-discount hat ein paar ziemlich feine Schnäppchen, ich schiele da auch recht hin...  Gratuliere jedenfalls zur Bremse.


----------



## PfohlbachOst (15. Januar 2011)

@trailjo:
kuck mal das an: http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Federgabel-Ro...item5ade80b66f
es ist WEIÃ
es kostet weniger als 150 â¬!! ( ca. 90 â¬ )
und es ist noch das neue modell von 2011
und noch von Rock Shox (das wolltest du doch) ;-)


----------



## astral67 (15. Januar 2011)

PfohlbachOst schrieb:


> @trailjo:
> kuck mal das an: http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Federgabel-Ro...item5ade80b66f
> es ist WEIÃ
> es kostet weniger als 150 â¬!! ( ca. 90 â¬ )
> und es ist noch das neue modell von 2011



Er schrieb doch ganz oben auf dieser Seite, dass es auf keinen Fall eine Dart sein soll. Die Recon ist aber auch ein SchnÃ¤ppchen.


----------



## PfohlbachOst (15. Januar 2011)

Ohh sorry hab ich nicht gelesen 
Was willst du dann mit deinem Bike fahren? Freeride, Downhill oder ...  ???


----------



## Thaddel (15. Januar 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> cooles projekt,
> hab mir selbst auch gerade was aufegbaut,auch wenn es in ein ganz anderes gebiet zielt
> 
> müsste bei ca 700-max 800 euro liegen



Zwei unterschiedliche Laufräder?  Schaut ja grauselig aus... 

Ansonsten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. Januar 2011)

dafür 240 europ gespart

und ich finds eig ganz geil...


----------



## trailjo (15. Januar 2011)

@Pfohlbach: Ich will gar nicht damit fahren, ich fahre das hier:



Das neue Bike ist für meine Frau und soll ein komfortables Tourenbike werden.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Januar 2011)

schöner thread... machbar ist das ganze. habe damals für nen kumpel (mit einigen gebrauchtteilen) ein taugliches bike für den park aufgebaut, der war unterm strich bei 650 euro. nun sind noch neue gabel und paar kleinteile bei gekommen, mittlerweile kratzen wir bei der 850 euro marke.

ebenso baue ich für meine frau zur zeit nen dh-bike auf, alles ausgerichtet auf teile um 2002-2004. denke das ich da auch unter 1000 euro bleibe. dafür gibts aber auch paar teile die sicher dem einen oder anderen das wasser im munde zusammenlaufen lässt.

bin mal beim TE gespannt wo das ganze hinführt!


----------



## brummie (16. Januar 2011)

hab dieses hier gÃ¼stig aufgbaut. kosten ca. 850â¬ wobei TREK mit diesen rahmen geschenkt hat. ansonsten hab ich bei EBAY einen gÃ¼nstigen hÃ¤ndler gefunden, der Truvativ und Ritchey teile gÃ¼nstig anbietet. die reifen waren im schnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤ger thread zu finden. und die bremse hab ich hier im forum gÃ¼nstig bekommen. die gabel ist eine Manitou Sliver, die es z.z. im stadler fÃ¼r 170â¬ gibt, und die es , dank einer rabattkarte von meinem spezi, noch etwas gÃ¼nstiger gab. leider nicht in weiss. hab mir nur den steuerkopf und das tretlager vom hÃ¤ndler einpressen lassen. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/807764


----------



## trailjo (20. Januar 2011)

LAUFRADSATZ

Anforderung: GÃ¼nstig, optisch gut passend, robust bei nicht allzu harter Beanspruchung. Reifenbreite maximal  2,1".

Am besten hat auf die Anforderung der Satz mit weiÃ/blauen Rigida Edge 17mm Felgen und schwarzen Deore-Centerlock-Naben von Nubuk-Bikes gepasst (80 â¬):



 





Komplettiert sind sie mit 160mm Scheiben und einer SLX-Kassette aus der Teilekiste, gut abgehangenen Conti  Vapor-Reifen und einem alten und einem neu angeschafften Schlauch (6 â¬).

Stand Kosten: 336 â¬ 
(Ãbrigens hatte ich das Innenlager zweimal eingerechnet, deshalb waren ab Post 22 die Kosten 20 â¬ zu hoch. Hier passt aber auch keiner auf! )


----------



## trailjo (22. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen vom Rahmen zusammen mit vormontierten Anbauteilen unter rein ästhetischem Blickwinkel.




Hinterbau und Laufrad, jeweils mit blauen Applikation.




Hauptrahmen und Dämpfer - rote Farbupfer.




Bremse und Laufrad.




Prallschutz (Schlauchgummi, Sekundenkleber) für Schaltwerk am Horstlink.


Da die Bremse jetzt quasi montiert ist, landet sie mit 70  in der Kalkulation, und die Sattelstütze mit 11 .

Stand Kosten: 417 .


----------



## trailjo (22. Januar 2011)

Hier ist übrigens das Bike, an dem sich das Neue messen muß. Ein 1992er Trek Singletrack 930 mit gemufftem Stahlrahmen, das schon durch halb Europa gekommen ist. 









Anfangs wurde die Idee, diesen treuen Gefährten in den Ruhestand zu schicken, mit Empörung aufgenommen. Eine Testfahrt auf einem aktuellen Fully war aber doch ein schlagendes Argument.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (22. Januar 2011)

wird aber hübsch,wenn das noch ne stylische marke währ fänden es alle gut,ich finde es auch so gut


----------



## wortwitz (22. Januar 2011)

ich finds auch top 
v.a. die lackierung gefällt mir, schade das die qualität ned so toll ist


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Januar 2011)

wortwitz schrieb:


> ich finds auch top
> v.a. die lackierung gefällt mir, *schade das die qualität ned so toll ist*



begründung??  find das immer schlimm wenn so etwas unbegründet in den raum gestellt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wortwitz (22. Januar 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> DER RAHMEN
> Der halbtransparente Lack ist hübsch, neigt mangels Grundierung aber zum Abblättern.



da hab ich die info her


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Januar 2011)

okay, hast dich nochmal gerettet  muss ich wohl überlesen haben...


----------



## bodenkontakt (23. Januar 2011)

Genau mein Thread!
Habe mir auch im letzten ein Fully für ca. 800-900 zusammengezimmert. So genau weiß ich´s nicht mehr. Und weil´s so viel Spaß gemacht hat, für ca. 600 (diesmal reicher an Erfahrungen, deshalb günstiger) meiner Frau auch eins hingestellt. Und bei beiden keine minderwertigen Teile, sondern durchaus gute, teilweise gebrauchte aber auch viele Neuteile.
Es geht also, sich für wenig Geld ein vernünftiges Bike aufzubauen.
Für meine Frau war es sogar ebenfalls der RockMachine-Rahmen. Leider nicht in diesem schönen Blau.
Respekt an den Thread-Ersteller, dass er es trotz Budget im Hinterkopf auch hinbekommt, die ganze Sache auch stylisch hinzubekommen.
Bin gespannt auf Bilder des fertigen Bikes.
MfG
bodenkontakt


----------



## Spankjunky (24. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute,

wollt mich auch mal zu euch gesellen.

Leider ist mein Aufbau des Rock Machine schon erfolgreich beendet,
sonst würde ich noch aktiver mitwirken,aber ich denke, 
nein ich weiß dass es trailjo richtig gut hinbekommen wird.

Im diesem Sinne schon mal ein Lob für die Details 

Da ich vom Wildfire völlig zufrieden bin,werd ich mir wahrscheinlich 
noch nen Blizzard aufbauen,und des Wildfire bekommt meine Frau.

Aber dies wird sich erst noch zeigen 

Hier Bilder meiner Straßenrakete:


----------



## trailjo (30. Januar 2011)

ROHMATERIAL





4 Jahre alte Reba. Funktional in Ordnung, optisch nicht!
Decals sind schon runter, Dreckecken sind ausgeputzt. Jetzt muss noch Lack gekauft werden.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (30. Januar 2011)

schick und leicht


----------



## Onkel Manuel (30. Januar 2011)

Beim ersten Posting dachte ich schon "OMG, jetzt geht DAS schon wieder los!", doch beim weiteren Lesen (japp, ich hab den ganzen Thread gelesen  ) wurde es immer besser! Unglaublich, was du für einen Aufwand für deine Perle betreibst. Respekt! 

Btw: Das mit der Kurbel ist echt der Hammer, die schaut verdammt gut aus!


----------



## trailjo (30. Januar 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Btw: Das mit der Kurbel ist echt der Hammer, die schaut verdammt gut aus!



Danke, wegen der Aktion bin ich schon für unzurechnungsfähig erklärt worden.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was du für einen Aufwand für deine Perle betreibst...



Hier steht aber eher der Basteltrieb des TE im Mittelpunkt als der Umstand, für die Frau was Neues zu besorgen. Klar, wenn die Frau bestimmte Farbvorstellungen hat, wirds schwerig mit fertigen Schnäppchen und die über die Jahre noch vor ihrem technischen Ableben ausgetauschten und angesammelten Alt-Teile sollen ja auch nicht vergammeln.

Aaaber, wenn ich mir in den letzten Wochen/Monaten so die Advents- und Ausverkaufsangebote der Händler angeschaut habe, ist es mir schleierhaft, warum man sich die Mühe macht, für die Menge an Kohle Altteile zusammen zu kloppen. 
Für 700-800 Eu bekommt man ein durchaus taugliches Neufahrzeug mit Garantie. Die alten, noch brauchbaren Teile wie Gabel, Kurbeln, Dämpfer in der Bucht versenkt und das Ding ist nochmal 100-150 Eu günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lioznnep (31. Januar 2011)

hab mir nen corratec teilcarbonrahmen (carbon einmal und nie wieder) aufgebaut mit z.t alten teilen von bike die ich mal geschrottet hatte.
Aufbau mit rock shox gabel & dämpfer, magura bremse und magura laufräder, sram x0 schaltung, kaufpreis aller teile zusammengerechent - etwa 6-700euro
also möglich ist so einiges für den angestzten preis


----------



## Moppedcarlo (31. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aaaber, wenn ich mir in den letzten Wochen/Monaten so die Advents- und Ausverkaufsangebote der Händler angeschaut habe, ist es mir schleierhaft, warum man sich die Mühe macht, für die Menge an Kohle Altteile zusammen zu kloppen.
> Für 700-800 Eu bekommt man ein durchaus taugliches Neufahrzeug mit Garantie. Die alten, noch brauchbaren Teile wie Gabel, Kurbeln, Dämpfer in der Bucht versenkt und das Ding ist nochmal 100-150 Eu günstiger.



Also ich baue auch ab und an ein Rad auf, das es letztendlich komplett im Ausverkauf vielleicht günstiger gegeben hätte. Aber mir macht es Spaß in der Garage zu werkeln (wenn das Wetter draußen nicht zum Fahren einlädt), mich nach Schnäppchen oder gebrauchten Teilen umzusehen und mich mit der Fahrradtechnik zu befassen. Irgendwie ist die "Befriedigung" größer, wenn man mit dem selbst zusammengezimmerten Rad durch die Gegend fährt und jedes Schräubchen kennt ...

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## lioznnep (31. Januar 2011)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> Also ich baue auch ab und an ein Rad auf, das es letztendlich komplett im Ausverkauf vielleicht günstiger gegeben hätte. Aber mir macht es Spaß in der Garage zu werkeln (wenn das Wetter draußen nicht zum Fahren einlädt), mich nach Schnäppchen oder gebrauchten Teilen umzusehen und mich mit der Fahrradtechnik zu befassen. Irgendwie ist die "Befriedigung" größer, wenn man mit dem selbst zusammengezimmerten Rad durch die Gegend fährt und jedes Schräubchen kennt ...
> Ciao, Carlo



 das seh ich ganz genauso, macht auch einfach mehr spass


----------



## trailjo (1. Februar 2011)

@Enrgy: Du bestätigst mich in allen meinen Motivationspunkten!

- Basteln macht Spaß.
- Individuelle Bikes machen Spaß.
- Schnäppchenpreise sind nicht alles.
- Garantie ist für Machenlasser.
- Es gibt Leute, die das anders sehen.

Außerdem: Jemand muss die Schätze, die Leute wie du in der Bucht versenken, ja auch wieder für kleines Geld wieder heben.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (1. Februar 2011)

Bei mir war es nicht ganz so:
-keine Teile im Keller weil erst 1 Jahr dabei
-max 800  fuer einen Freerider
-in den 2 soulscycles 41.5 Rahmen verliebt,und durch glück einen neuwertigen für 200 mit btemsanlage zum verkaufen,reifen und Steuersatz gefunden und gekauft!

Gabel fiel mir dann vom Studienkollegien meines Kumpels in die Hände.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Februar 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> - Basteln macht Spaß.
> - Individuelle Bikes machen Spaß.
> - Schnäppchenpreise sind nicht alles.
> - Garantie ist für Machenlasser.
> - Es gibt Leute, die das anders sehen.



und ganz schnell steht man mit nem projekt da, welches folgende zusätze hat:

















gabel,  sind auch schon da, wird aber vor dem posting noch überarbeitet... steuersatz und kurbel liegen auch schon bereit.

bisherig berechneter kostenfaktor liegt bei ca 600 euro... denke ich werd knappe 800 erreichen. das ganze bei ca 18 kilo radgewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (1. Februar 2011)

Hiermit ergeht der Auftrag deinem Aufbauthread hier zu verlinken!


----------



## andi79 (2. Februar 2011)

@ trailjo:

ich hätte einen Syntace F139 (6° 120mm) inkl. Aheadkappe und einen Syntace Duraflite 2014 Lenker (9°, 600mm) mit Syntace Lenkerstopfen und ein paar Shimano SPD 520 Pedale abzugeben... Könnte sich das ergänzen mit deinem Aufbau?


----------



## trailjo (2. Februar 2011)

@andi: Sorry, aber Lenker ist schon da, Vorbau wird eher bei 80mm liegen und für die Pedale habe ich schon eine abgefahrene Idee!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Februar 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> gabel,  sind auch schon da, wird aber vor dem posting noch überarbeitet... steuersatz und kurbel liegen auch schon bereit.



so, gabel ist soweit fertig


----------



## trailjo (4. Februar 2011)

Paintshop - Die Schrammen und Riefen in der Gabelkrone sind geglättet und der neue Lack ist drauf. Morgen muss noch Weißer für das Casting angeschafft werden. Und die Decals könnten langsam mal vom Folienbeschrifter eintrudeln.

Für das Casting plane ich weißen Lack in matt aufzutragen, dann die Decals aufzukleben und dann noch mal glänzenden Lacklack drüberzulegen. 
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit, hält der Klarlack gut auf der Folie? Oder soll ich das mit den Unterlackdecals lieber lassen?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Februar 2011)

ich würde eher die gefahr des auflösen der decals durch die farbe andeuten.

nicht das es anfängt aufzuquellen oder wellen zu schlagen.


----------



## sramx9 (4. Februar 2011)

ich bin mit meinem cheetah auch fast fertig. brauche nur noch ein neues Hinterrad - das alte ist doch nicht mehr zu zentrieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und evtl. nen neuen Dämfper - aber das sehe ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## astral67 (4. Februar 2011)

Warum testet Du das nicht an nem Stück von der Decalfolie vorher? Hab ich im Modellbau auch immer vorher gemacht. Ist doch die sicherste Methode.

Geiles Bike übrigens


----------



## trailjo (4. Februar 2011)

Weil ich keinen Klarlack kaufen muss, wenn ich es vorher weiß.


----------



## andi79 (7. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe mal einen Rennradrahmen für einen Freund restauriert und dort Standard-0815-Folie vom Beschrifter unter Lack verarbeitet. Ging problemlos. ALlerdings haben wir beim Lackierer lackieren lassen, ich weiß nicht, ob die anderen Klarlack verwenden.

Tipp: meiner Meinung nach solltest du den weißen Mattlack anschleifen (glätten), denn er bildet eine rauhe Oberfläche, die auch nach dem Auftragen des Klarlacks nicht glatt wird. Eigentlich wäre es besser du lackierst das weiß auch glänzend, dann ist die Oberfläche "geschlossen", was auch eine bessere Haltbarkeit der Decals zur Folge hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (7. Februar 2011)

Jep, habe jetzt angefangen glänzed weiß zu lackieren und werde die Decals wohl nicht überlackieren. Wenn Sie hinüber sind gibt's eben neue.
Mit der Dose alle Ecken, Hohlräume und Kanten des Castings ohne Nasen deckend zu bekommen, ist eine echte Geduldsarbeit. Ständig muss man unterbrechen, um die Soße erstmal antrocknen zu lassen. 
Ein anderes Problem ist die Orangenhaut.  Wenn man nur wenig Lack aufbringen kann (wegen der Nasen) wird die Oberfläche teilweise nicht geschlossen glänzend, sondern gnubbelig wie eine Orangenschale. 
Ob man das mit Lackpolitur hinbekommt?


----------



## Child3k (7. Februar 2011)

Hast du schonma lackiert? Solltest eig. nich so viel Lack draufsprühen, dass der anfängt durch die Gegend zu laufen und Nasen zu bilden ...  Lieber dünn und mehrere Schichten - das hält nacher auch besser. Just my 5(0) Cents ...


----------



## trailjo (7. Februar 2011)

... sag ich ja!


----------



## trailjo (8. Februar 2011)

Geschafft!





Jetzt müssen noch die neuen Staubdichtungen und die Decals geliefert werden.


----------



## trailjo (9. Februar 2011)

PREVIEW

Heute sind die Staubdichtungen (25 â¬) fÃ¼r die frisch lackierte (10 â¬) Gabel eingetroffen. Die Gabel veranschlage ich mit 100 â¬, da sie durch die Anschaffung einer Revelation fÃ¼r 200 â¬ fÃ¼r mein Bike frei wurde. Die Decals verzÃ¶gern sich noch etwas, wahrscheinlich wird die Reba erstmal anonym starten.
Irgendwie muÃte ich sie nach dem Zusamenbau auch gleich ans Bike hÃ¤ngen (Vorbau 17 â¬). Nachdem ich die LaufrÃ¤der und den Lenker (13 â¬) auch dran hatte, habe ich mich dann aber zusammengerissen. SchlieÃlich ist die Woche noch lang. 





Stand Kosten: 583 â¬


----------



## Freeride Rules. (9. Februar 2011)

Sehr gut *-*
bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir so einen rahmen zulege
was genau hast du nacharbeiten lassen?
bzw was hat dir den anlass zum nacharbeiten gegeben?
mfg kevin


----------



## trailjo (10. Februar 2011)

Das Steuerrohr und den Tretlagersitz nachgefräst, damit sich die Lager sauber und ohne Verkanten montieren lassen.
Die hintere Bremsaufnahme, damit die Bremse gegenüber der Nabe exakt ausgerichtet ist.

Der Anlass? Erfahrungen mit anderen Rahmen, ein Blick auf das Finish der Lagersitze bei Lieferung und eine allgemeine "besser-ist-das" Einstellung.


----------



## trailjo (12. Februar 2011)

LENKBEREICH & SCHALTUNG

Der Vorbau sollte kurz sein und einen steilen Winkel haben, Weniger fÃ¼r den Streeteinsatz als aus KomfortgrÃ¼nden. Also Ritchey Comp 30Â°. Der Lenker bringt dann noch etwas Rise und ist mit 620mm moderat breit. Ansonsten war es der gÃ¼nstigste weiÃe 31,8mm Lenker, den ich auftreiben konnte.





Tutto Shimano Deore von vorne bis hinten. Weil sie einfach das beste Preis-/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis hat. Die Teile einfach zu bestellen war die stressfreieste LÃ¶sung. Das Zusammenklauben bei Ebay wÃ¤re nicht mal gÃ¼nstiger gewesen. Zusammen mit dem Schaltzugmaterial und der HG 53-Kette macht das 97 â¬.

Irgendwie ist die Kiste schon so gut wie fertig, schnell noch die Bremsen dran. Die Bremsleitungen hÃ¤tten fÃ¼r ein Tandem mit 250mm Gabel gereicht.  Da muss noch nachgearbeitet werden. Zum GlÃ¼ck lag den Bremsen das nÃ¶tige Material gleich bei.

Stand Kosten: 680 â¬


----------



## Speedskater (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo Trailjo, 

hast Du fein gemacht.

Mein Madam hat mich letztes Jahr vollgeheult, "Ich will auch ein richtiges Mountain Bike, vollgefedert, mit Scheibenbremse und Rohloff Speedhub."

Allerdings war da nix mit 800 â¬ zu holen. Zu Weihnachten hat das Bike auch eine passende Gabel bekommen und schaut jetzt so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (12. Februar 2011)

LETZTER SCHLIFF

Beim Mensch-Maschine-Kontakt gibt es keine Kompromisse: Entlastende Handgriffe für 30 . Ergon wären sogar etwas günstiger gewesen, aber da ist bei den letzten das Gummi zu schnell weggefault.
Der Sattel wird vom alten Bike übernommen, dafür bekommt das einen bequemen Sessel (Tioga Ascentia 13 ).
Die Pedale sollten nochmal einen Styleakzent setzen und sind aus transparentem Kunststoff in Cyan (11 ). Es gibt Stimmen, die behaupten, an dieser Stelle hätte ich überzogen. 





*Endstand Kosten: 734 *


----------



## trailjo (12. Februar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hallo *Tailjo*


Ich muss doch bitten!


----------



## trailjo (12. Februar 2011)

GALERIE


----------



## bodenkontakt (12. Februar 2011)

ZU KRASS Also die Herzchen sind jetzt aber auf´s Bike bezogen, damit das klar ist!
Dagegen ist das Bike meiner Frau eine graue (Rahmen graumetallic-silber, Gabel graumetallic-silber ) Maus.
Respekt und Anerkennung!


----------



## Speedskater (12. Februar 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> Ich muss doch bitten!



Sorry, aber das Bike ist sehr nett geworden.


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2011)

Der Sattel ist bissel weit vorn, sieht ******* aus. Sonst recht schön geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Februar 2011)

Sag mal, ist dir deine Frau den nichts wert, bischen billig das Bike, oder? 
Aber die besseren Komponenten kommen dann an dein Bike, oder?!
Spass beiseite, ich baue meine Bikes meist auch immer selber auf und deine Aufbaugeschichte zu verfolgen, war interessant und amüsant.
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## trailjo (12. Februar 2011)

@ Metrum: Was hilft es wenn's gut aussieht aber frau sitzt ******** drauf. 
Kann schon sein, das dich das optisch verwirrt, wenn der Sattel eine sichtbare Silhouette hat. Bei deinen Bikes hast du ja nur Stringtangas auf das Sattelgestell gespannt. 

@lipper-zipfel: Die Budgetvorgabe kam von meiner Frau! Ich hätte gerne mal was richtig nobles gebaut.


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2011)

Naja, muss gestehen dass die Silhouette es verstärkt aber es ist mir, ehrlich gesagt, doch schon am Gestell des Sattels aufgefallen weils arg weit hinten klemmt. Aber Recht hast Du, wenn Du sagst dass es passen muss, egal wie es ausschaut! 
Kannst ja mal ein Bild einstellen wenn Deine Frau draufsitzt!


----------



## Slow (13. Februar 2011)

Das Rad sieht gut aus! Schöne Farbwahl des Rahmens und dann, unter den Umständen, nette Anpassung der übrigen Komponenten.
Pedale fänd ich in einer anderen Farbe hübscher und Sattel wurde ja schon erwähnt. Aber wenn er der Dame passt, ist doch okay. Und wenn sie drauf sitzt, sieht man vom Sattel eh nichts mehr. ;-)

Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit Rock Machine? So Verarbeitungs-technisch und wie gut/sensibel arbeitet der Hinterbau?

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## trailjo (13. Februar 2011)

Lack und Verarbeitung des Rahmens habe ich ja schon am Anfang des Threads kommentiert.
Die Geometrie ist eher tourenmäßig. Langer Radstand und flacher Sitzwinkel (69° beim jetzigen Setup). Das Ansprechverhalten der Federung ist gut, Schön sensibel mit nur dezenter Neigung zum Einsaugen beim Antritt (der Dämpfer hat keine Plattform).

Den Rahmen hat man vor ein paar Jahren bei einigen Herstellern im Lineup gesehen. Momentan führt ihn nur noch Poison Bikes als Arsen. Die Restbestände von Rockmachine gibt es bei Ebay als "Rockmachine Wildfire", inzwischen aber nur noch in 20,5".

Den Hersteller findest du hier: http://www.astroeng.com.tw/products.asp Weiterklicken auf "Trail & XC", Modell "VKXCD".


----------



## gocad (13. Februar 2011)

boahh.....ein geiles Rad nur fÃ¼r 800 â¬, daumen hoch
bitte noch info wie das Ding fÃ¤hrt

gruss aus HH


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Februar 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> Den Hersteller findest du hier: http://www.astroeng.com.tw/products.asp Weiterklicken auf "Trail & XC", Modell "VKXCD".



direktlink


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. Februar 2011)

Tolle Arbeit! Vor allem sieht es nicht so aus, als wäre es "billig zusammengedübelt" worden.

Mich würde mal interessieren, was du dafür noch bekommen würdest.

Stells doch mal aus Schei. im Bikemarkt ein ...


----------



## Giovanni1 (14. Februar 2011)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Zwei unterschiedliche Laufräder?  Schaut ja grauselig aus...
> 
> Ansonsten:


 
Ich kann mir nicht helfen, irgendwie sieht der Rahmen wie gestaucht aus. Oder es ist ein XXS-Modell... die verschiedenfarbigen Laufräder finde ich auch fürchterlich, aber das ist Geschmacksache.

@ trailjo: Sorry, das war völlig OOT, musste aber sein.
Was das RockMaschine für Deine Frau angeht: es ist wirklich ein "schönes" Rad - im Sinne eines sehr harmonischen Gesamteindrucks.
Was mir wirklich auch nicht gefällt ist die rein-weisse Gabel. Da gehören nach meinem Empfinden die Decals in Schwarz drauf, damit die Gabel den NoName-Baumarkt-Charakter verliert und auch optsich einfach besser ins Paket passt.
Ansonsten find ichs echt gelungen. Eine Ausnahme: Was ich echt grausig finde, ist die Deore Ganganzeige, lässt sich aber wohl nicht entfernen wie bei SLX/XT...
mfg


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Februar 2011)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Was mir wirklich auch nicht gefällt ist die rein-weisse Gabel. Da gehören nach meinem Empfinden die Decals in Schwarz drauf, damit die Gabel den NoName-Baumarkt-Charakter verliert und auch optsich einfach besser ins Paket passt.





trailjo schrieb:


> ...Die Decals verzögern sich noch etwas, wahrscheinlich wird die Reba erstmal anonym starten.



da wird wohl noch nachgebessert...

edit: bei mir ist auch bald alles da, denke ende märz gibts auch mal infos falls erwünscht. heute kamen die felgen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr3daronx (19. Februar 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> edit: bei mir ist auch bald alles da, denke ende märz gibts auch mal infos falls erwünscht. heute kamen die felgen an.


 
Infos erwünscht  ;D
Wie wär es dann mit nem guten Aufbauthread (wie der hier) ?

lg


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Februar 2011)

wird folgen und wird auch hier verlinkt... wenn alles beisammen ist und der rahmen zerlegt wird zum pulvern...

sofern mal ne kurze partlist gewünscht ist:

        Rahmen:   Schwinn Straight8 
      Gabel:   Marzocchi Monster-T 99       
Dämpfer:   Fox Vanilla RC       
Nabe vo   Quando DH 20mm 
      Nabe hi   Edco Big Rock       
Felgen:   Rodi Excalibur 
      Steuersatz:   Tange Techno-Glide       
Vorbau:   Azonic Shorty 75mm       
Lenker:   Azonic DW 2Rise/710mm       
Griffe:   Spank Lockon       
Bremsen:   Shimano Deore XT BR-M756 203/203       
Reifen:   Onza Ibex DH (Faltreifen)       
Schläuche:   ...
      Schaltgriff:   Shimano Deore XT       
Schaltwerk:   Shimano Tiagra       
Kassette:   Shimano HG70 11-28       
Kette:   SRAM PC 971       
Kettenführung:   MRP Sys2       
Kurbel:   Truvativ Hussefelt ISIS       
Innenlager:   Truvativ Gigapipe SL       
Pedale:   Atomlab GI       
Sattelstütze:   ...
Sattel:   Tioga Multicontrol XL


----------



## trailjo (19. Februar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mein Madam hat mich letztes Jahr vollgeheult, "Ich will auch ein richtiges Mountain Bike, vollgefedert, mit Scheibenbremse und Rohloff Speedhub."



Und ich dachte schon du hättest beide Marins für dich selbst gebaut (Zutrauen würde ich dir es ja)


----------



## Speedskater (19. Februar 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon du hättest beide Marins für dich selbst gebaut (Zutrauen würde ich dir es ja)



Ich lach mich weg. 
Das orange Mount Vision ist größe S und das Blaue ist Größe M.
Wobei ich zugeben muss das orange Mount Vision schaut mit der DT Gabel schon gut aus. Ich bin damit paar mal Brötchen holen gefahren um die Abstimmung der Ferderung zu checken, fährt sich auch gut.
Wo ich jetzt wieder fit bin, kann ich auch mit meinen Hardtails fahren und das San Andreas ist ja auch noch da. Nein, 2 Mount Vision für mich selbst wäre doch bissel übertrieben.

So ein Mount Vision macht im Schnee auch viel Spass.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. März 2011)

werd mich hier auch mal kurz verewigen mit nem zwischenprojekt. allerdings hoffe ich das ich nicht direkt gesteinigt werde, es handelt sich dabei um ein hardtail.
hintergrund war ne "alltagsschlampe" zu bauen aus restteilen die irgendwo in meinem keller rumsegeln. hier und da einige günstige teile dazukaufen damit es zumindest einigermaßen stimmig ist. grundlage war ein alter redbull rahmen von rose der noch im keller sein dasein fristete. dazu ein laufradsatz mit alfine 8gang nabe (mitsamt trigger), xt-vr nabe und rigida dp2000 felgen auf die 2.35er z-max montiert sind. vorbau kommt von raceface, steuersatz von fsa (orbit). kurbelgarnitur fand sich noch die eigentlich für mein schwinn projekt gedachte hussefelt mit isis-gigapipe sl lager. die kette wird gespannt mit einem teil einer alten schauff kettenführung (bis der eigenbau kettenspanner fertig ist), gebremst wird mit magura hs22 bremsen (bisher suche ich noch eine mit rechtem hebel). gabel hab ich zur zeit nur eine alte indy xc, ich hoffe allerdings auf einen kleinen handel mit einem kumpel, da dann eine duro dj-e mit 130mm einzug erhält. ein günstiger riserlenker wird auch noch einzug erhalten.
damit das ganze nicht allzu öde ist auch mal einige bilder der "abfallteile":


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. März 2011)

die nabenschaltung gefällt mir bei deinem projekt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. März 2011)

war grad über, steht wohl im bikemarkt der laufradsatz, allerdings war kein interesse, also wirds behalten.


----------



## trailjo (3. März 2011)

@Loki: Urgs, wunderschön , dass mir keiner mehr am Bike von Thaddel rummosert. Aber du hast recht, im Threadtitel steht was von "Budget", und "Stylischer Girliefully-Aufbauthread" heißt er auch nicht.  

Mal sachlich: findest du, dass eine 130er Gabel an dem Hardtail Sinn (und Spaß) macht? Das ist doch höchstens auf 100er ausgelegt.

Was macht eigentlich das Schwinn? Mach doch mal 'nen "Lokis fast fertige Projekte"-Thread auf.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. März 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> @Loki: Urgs, wunderschön , dass mir keiner mehr am Bike von Thaddel rummosert. Aber du hast recht, im Threadtitel steht was von "Budget", und "Stylischer Girliefully-Aufbauthread" heißt er auch nicht.



soll auch nich schön aussehen, so hab ich zumindest die hoffnung das sich die langfinger nich dran vergehen. geht im allgemeinen dort eher um resteverwertung.



trailjo schrieb:


> Mal sachlich: findest du, dass eine 130er Gabel an dem Hardtail Sinn (und Spaß) macht? Das ist doch höchstens auf 100er ausgelegt.



das passt schon, kumpel ist den rahmen einige zeit mit ner 130er dirtjumper gefahren. geht klar. ist noch im machbaren. besser als die derzeit vorhandene indy sicherlich 
ich erinner mich wage dran, das rose den rahmen damals als "longtravel" tauglich ausgeschrieben hatte. das hiess damals wohl 130mm tauglich...



trailjo schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich das Schwinn? Mach doch mal 'nen "Lokis fast fertige Projekte"-Thread auf.



steht im keller und wartet auf restliche teile (einen goldesel habe ich auch nicht daheim, auch wenns schön wäre )
ich denke fertigstellung kommt ende april hin. soviel fehlt nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (3. März 2011)

Über den Sinn von federweg an einem ht kann man streiten

Aber Du wolltest sicherlich speziell auf den Rahmen ab....(Wort weg)


----------



## LF-X (3. März 2011)

Hi,

wie schwer ist das Fully eigentlich geworden?


----------



## trailjo (5. März 2011)

13,5 kg


----------



## LF-X (6. März 2011)

Nicht schlecht. Mein Budget Fully war anfangs bei 13,7. Jetzt bin ich bei 13,2. Kommen noch die Letzten Tauschteile dran, dann werde ich so bei 12,5 liegen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. März 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> @Loki: Urgs, wunderschön , dass mir keiner mehr am Bike von Thaddel rummosert.
> 
> Mal sachlich: findest du, dass eine 130er Gabel an dem Hardtail Sinn (und Spaß) macht? Das ist doch höchstens auf 100er ausgelegt.



so, erste ausfahrten sind gemacht, hält alles soweit, leider hab ich immer noch nicht die gewünschte gabel... daher muss erstmal meine alte indy xc herhalten (die an sich neu ist), der sattel ist hässlich, ich weiss, war aber verfügbar und ist bequem.

mal paar bilder...













der "5-minuten-schrottkiste-kettenspanner":


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (27. März 2011)

ich finds geil,wie schon erwähnt deine nabenschaltung top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. März 2011)

wohlgemerkt, ich wollte nix schönes oder stimmiges aufbauen, einfach nur was zum fahren...


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wohlgemerkt, ich wollte nix schönes oder stimmiges aufbauen, einfach nur was zum fahren...



das merkt man wohl.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das merkt man wohl.



 das seh ich mal als kompliment... heute kam doch wieder ne passende 30.4er stütze dran statt des 27.2er zahnstochers, ebenfalls wurde ein 38er kb montiert (hatte doch etwas angst um die alfine, thema eingangsdrehmoment)... bleibt nur noch das gabelproblem 

ebenfalls wurde die kupplung für meinen burley cub montiert, da wird sich mein sohn freuen


----------



## david99 (29. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das merkt man wohl.


Hauptsache was zum meckern...

Ich finds hübsch, sieht recht "oldschool" aus.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. April 2011)

für die mecker-ottos und stammtischingenieure: ich habe nun die duro verbaut. muss sagen die winkel sind noch stimmig, das ganze fährt sich gleich 1000mal besser. leider ist auch immer schatten wo licht is. eins der gewinde für die cantibolzen ist ausgerissen. also muss ich wohl vorne doch disc fahren oder via helicoil reparieren.


----------



## G-Funk (29. Juli 2011)

@trailjo

was hat der Rockmachine Wildfire denn für nen Sattelrohrdurchmesser?

will mir auch den gleichen holen


----------



## trailjo (29. Juli 2011)

31,6. Siehe auch die Beschreibung des Ebay-Anbieters munich-bikes, da steht fast alles.
Der Rahmen hat ein ziemlich fettes Sattelrohr, so das man die Sattelklemme ordentlich aufbiegen muss, um sie drüber zu bekommen, geht aber. Die Umwerferschelle sitzt auch sehr stramm.
Brauchst du auch die Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen?


----------



## G-Funk (29. Juli 2011)

Wäre nicht schlecht 

Ich war auf der Seite von munich-Bikes dort stehen nicht die Umwerfer und Sattelrohrdurchmesser drin:-(

Danke für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## trailjo (29. Juli 2011)

Oben 22mm, unten 30mm mit  8mm Schrauben.

Auf der Homepage von munich-bikes funktioniert ja gar nichts! Aber die Ebay-Angebote sind sehr detailliert mit Fotos und Geometrieangaben.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Oktober 2011)

ich kram das ganze mal raus, mein "lowbudget-hardtail" ist nun zum fully mutiert, da ich mein dh-rad etwas entlasten will auf den lokalen strecken.

soweit ist fast alles da, nur disc adapter, sattelstütze, umwerfer und diverser kleinkram fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (29. Oktober 2011)

schaut gut aus


----------



## bobbydigitaly (24. Februar 2012)

mein "low" budget bike RM Blizzard fast fertig
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




mein "low" budget RM Blizzard AM FR mix


----------



## Billybob (24. Februar 2012)

Nett...
Wat costas?
Taugen die reifen auch für dreck?

Edit: damit meine ich richtigen dreck, keine festgeklopften dirthügel.
(ist nicht so sbwertend gemeint, wie es sich evtl anhört)


----------



## bobbydigitaly (24. Februar 2012)

Thx. Nee, taugen nicht wirklich für "richtigen" Dreck, sind ja "normale" Dreckreifen, 
behalt ich aber erstmal drauf bis die Lines wieder trocken sind.
Habe noch graue Michelin´s, die taugen für "richtigen" Dreck.
mfg


----------



## bobbydigitaly (24. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung was´s kostet hat, noch nicht ausgerechnit.
Aber bestimmt über 500 euros.


----------



## trailjo (18. April 2012)

Update: Das Bike hat sich als bequemer Tourer bewährt, meine Frau schwört auf den Fully-Komfort und ist endlich Ihre Hand- und Rücken-Wehwehchen beim biken los.
Inzwischen hat es auch seine Tremalzo-Taufe erhalten, allerdings von meinem Sohn pilotiert.

Alle Komponenten arbeiten klaglos, lediglich die Handgriffe sind inzwischen gegen Specialized BG Contour Narrow Modelle ausgetauscht worden.

Kleine Kritik gibt es höchstens an der BR-M575 Bremse, die doch sehr viel Leerweg hat, bis sie mal greift (selbst nach sorgfältigem Entlüften). Die Bremsleistung mit den 160er Scheiben ist in Ordnung aber nicht berauschend. Aber auch hier wurde der Komfortgewinn gegenüber einer V-Brake (Handkraft, Druckpunkt) wohlwollend kommentiert.

Die Original-Decals für ne weiße 2006er Reba waren nicht mehr aufzutreiben. Die habe ich für kleines Geld von einer Beschriftungsfirma schneiden lassen (per JPG-Vorlage).


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. April 2012)

achja... voll vergessen... mein lowbudget freerider/enduro/allmountan whatever:









und mein zweites lowbudget DH-rad:









beide räder laufen bisher zuverlässig...


----------



## pecto69 (20. April 2012)

Hi.

Ist doch ein gutes Ergebniss!
Preis und Optik absolut Klasse und das bei der Feinarbeit!

Ich habe mir auch nen Low Budget Fully aufgebaut,
habe schon genug andere "Geld verschlingende" Hobbys 

Hier mal mein Link....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528149&highlight=airmatic

Lag auch so knapp unter 800â¬
Jetzt sind noch Mavic 714er und Crossmaxx dazugekommen.

Aktuelles Foddo:







GruÃ
Dirk


----------



## Sun_dancer (21. April 2012)

Boah... ein "Straight 8" als LowBudget... fies 
(hätt ich auch noch gern neben meinem "4-Banger")



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> und mein zweites lowbudget DH-rad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. April 2012)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Boah... ein "Straight 8" als LowBudget... fies
> (hätt ich auch noch gern neben meinem "4-Banger")



fiesererweise noch mit einer 99er monster-t in fast neuzustand, kompletter XT-gruppe incl 4kolbenbremse und mrp kettenführung nebst racefacekurbel...

alles in allem bin ich deutlich unter der 1k marke geblieben.


----------



## Sun_dancer (21. April 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> fiesererweise noch mit einer 99er monster-t in fast neuzustand, kompletter XT-gruppe incl 4kolbenbremse und mrp kettenführung nebst racefacekurbel...
> 
> alles in allem bin ich deutlich unter der 1k marke geblieben.



Find ich echt cremig 
Und... falls du es mal loswerden möchtest... Ich opfere mich gern und biete dem "Straight 8" Asyl


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. April 2012)

das rad liegt mir witzigerweise deutlich besser als mein eigentliches sahneteil, das tollwut. das wird vermutlich nach dem neuaufbau nen platz an der wand bekommen.


----------

